# Rescue Adoption Fees



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

As im new to rescue and my adoption fee for moggys are £25 how much would be suitable for pedigree adoptions. My first thought would be £100 but in this day where money is tight is that too much to ask, obviously the quicker i can move cats into loving homes the more cats i can help.

Would the adoption fee also go by temperament of the cat, so if i have a very timid cat would anybody really want to pay a fee of £100.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i think i would rather pay a rescue £100 for a health checked cat etc than pay just anyone out of the classified sites money for potentially a cat with unknown problems. my son worked at a rescue (i use this term loosely) and they charged £65.00 for pedigrees. they never vet checked, neutered etc and couldn't care less where the animals ended up. this was about 3 years ago now, so i think £100 is a fair price today. if a person is prepared to pay for an animal they are more likely to look after it.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, CC< I foster for a local small charity and their minimum adoption fee is £85 and that is for a moggie. It will have been flea and worm treated, vaccinated and microchipped, and if old enough, it will have been neutered also (altho the microchipping is normally done with the neutering. I think if the cat is pretty old, they deduct a bit, at the discretion of one of the trustees. If it is a pedigree they _may_ increase the price somewhat also at the discretion of a trustee; but am not sure about the price of a pedigree as I only ever had moggies to foster. But you can see, if they have had everything done, the charity has paid out quite a bit for them, even at charity rate. I pay for their food myself, but some fosterers ask for the feed to be provided too. Hope this helps. And of course if there have been any medical conditions like cat flu that will have been another expense.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

All the cats in my care will be (costs as follows):

Neutered..... male £34 female £52
Vaccinated: £25
Microchipped if needed: £15
Full vet health check: free due to a very generous vet.

Then food, litter etc as i like to ensure new owners have samples of what i have given them, plus a toy if the cat has a favourite which has helped them settle then a snuggle blanket which has my scent on it ( i know sounds weird but makes me happy lol).

So for a female my minimum outlay for health costs £ 92 thats without food etc whilst they are with me.

New owners also know if they need to return the cat this is a signed contract so the cat must come back to me if there are any problems.

Not forgetting flea/worm treatments aswell.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2013)

I personally think you should try to recoup as much money as possible to help you rescue more cats. I think you need a set amount for all cats rather than setting a price for each individual cat. I do think pedigrees need to be a bit more expensive than moggies. I think moggies need to be around £70 as you will neuter them etc before rehoming.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Fiji444 said:


> I personally think you should try to recoup as much money as possible to help you rescue more cats. I think you need a set amount for all cats rather than setting a price for each individual cat. I do think pedigrees need to be a bit more expensive than moggies. I think moggies need to be around £70 as you will neuter them etc before rehoming.


Sometimes of course they are already neutered when they come into foster and occasionally they are up to date with vax. My charity will not pay for Leukaemia vax as it just puts up the cost too much, but adopters can have it done themselves if the cat is going to go out.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I know of one ped rescue that charges £175 min for peds. To me it seems an awful lot and I wonder if they might have more adoptions if it were a bit lower. 

I suppose it is a balance between getting lots of cats into new homes (therefore reducing residential costs per cat) and getting enough money to pay the rescue's overall expenses.... This depends on each rescue I suppose.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

I paid £120 for Rosie that was the minimum donation but I didn't get to keep her papers, the rescue kept them! Not that it mattered to me about the papers but something for you to also consider. I have no idea what she charged for moggies but i think you have to be careful of charging too much for a moggy cos they will wait for a free one or cheap one and that's not helping you or the cats needing help!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

I paid £100 for Bentley and he wasn't neutered. I didn't mind as he was a rescue and it all goes towards care for the next cat that needs help.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have you just got Bentley, Looks very similar to the kitten that was coming into my rescue.
If it is the same kitten what rescue did you get him from.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Have you just got Bentley, Looks very similar to the kitten that was coming into my rescue.
> If it is the same kitten what rescue did you get him from.


I got Bentley back in July, he was 13/14 weeks old at that point, he is now 9 months, weighs 5kg . I got him from catcuddles in Greenwich. I also had to sign a contract, if all didn't work out that I would have to give him back to them, also had to agree to having him neutered at 5 months. They rang and checked that I had done so and I also had to provide the vets details.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not the same bentley then. 
That sounds like a responsible rescue then they can easily contact the vet to ask if the named cat has been neutered.

Im just trying out adoption fees, i dont really see the point in asking too much for moggys as many are free on the internet but if i dont rehome within a month or two then thats space taken up that another rescue desperately needs.
I keep all the rescue's for 2 weeks so i know what diet and temperament is like to hopefully match the right homes, some go in 3 weeks but older cats are a nightmare to rehome as people just see large vet bills for these cats which is a shame.
I have an 11year old boy in at the moment, desperate for a sofa to snuggle on but people just walk past him..poor boy.
Ive had many people over xmas ask for kittens younger than 8 weeks well no way are any kittens leaving that young from me.
Also have a very nervous pedigree in at the moment, nightmare as i doubt he will ever find that perfect home unless i dose him up with calmers (joking).


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Our Group asks for a "donation" of £100 (all the Raggies will be neutered, vaccinated, etc). In the rare event we have a kitten under 12 months we ask for £150. Those cats 10+ we don't ask for a donation - they go on "permanent foster" so to speak and if any have a chronic condition we will help towards their vets fees. It is always hard to home these older cats and it is a shame as they are often the most placid and easiest to settle in!

I would suggest say a miniminum donation of say £40 for your moggies and £100 for your pedigrees. You should consider putting a breakdown of your costs on your website and in any paperwork you give with the cats when they go just so the owners are aware of the true costs!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, each cat/kitten goes with clinical notes from the vet so owners know what treatment has been given.
This has helped me alot so thankyou so much.


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

I think this is about right CC. We have recently bought Dorothy from irresponsible owners, you prob remember the original thread about her being advertised on preloved and pets4homes. She is a BSH but no papers. 
We paid £40 but would have paid more. 

We than had her vaccinated as although they told me she had been vaccinated they had no proof so I did it all again. 
A breakdown of my costs:
Dorothy - £40
Cat Care package from my vets which includes 1st round and 2nd round of injections, microchip, worming and fleaing and 10% off neutering - £55
Spay - £33.30

So overall I have paid £128.30 that's without time and petrol money to vets. I'm not bothered about this but I have paid more than your pedigree adoption fee for what was originally a pretty cheap cat.

I quite happily would pay £100 for a pedigree rescue. And anybody that wouldn't prob shouldn't have a cat that will cost a lot of money generally. Food, litter, toys, Insurance etc. 

I personally think your moggies should be more than £25 but that's your decision.


----------



## izzyc (Dec 18, 2011)

I think I paid a fee of £50 per cat for my two (moggies). They were neutered, vaccinated, microchipped, de-flead, wormed. 

Plus one of them had needed significant vet treatment as he had a serious wound on one of his legs when he came into the rescue - he'd been at the rescue for ages as well, so had eaten and pooped a lot in that time!!

I felt I got an incredible deal, so much so that I threw in an extra donation to at least try and cover the costs for the rescue. 

I do understand that some people can't afford to pay much for a cat and I wouldn't want a cat left in rescue if it could have a good home - but I guess I would be concerned that if people just want a cheap cat, would they be willing to pay vets bills etc if they could just get another cat for less??

It's a difficult one.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

We got both our kittens from a pet shop (yes I know) we have now learnt our lesson. We have had both good and bad experiences as Shadow (previous thread Shadows next hurdle) has been very sick since he was 'done'. We originally paid £50 for him but that doesn't include of the things they need toys, bed, litter tray etc, we have curently spent £600 (including initial outlay).
However, with Jasper apart from vacs, chipping and normal everyday outlay he has been 'just averagecost'.

My point that i'm trying to get to is that I wouldn't hesitate to pay £100 for a rescue moggie or even £150 for a pedigree.

Hopefully the majority of rescue centres will have the cats/kittens vet checked etc.

CC you must try to recover the majority of your costs for each rehome unless you have a money tree at the bottom of the garden you will end of majorly out of pocket and maybe unable to rehome the next cat/kitten in desperate need of your care. Which would be very sad after reading all the love and affection you showed to Angel and all your other rescues.

Good luck


----------

